# Big Thanks to Mike047!



## BUCK NASTY (Jun 26, 2009)

I want to personally thank Mike047 for his efforts in the past months. He came out of nowhere to put some major points on the board for TPU.  In the spirit of good folding, he has decided to move on to help other teams in need. Join me in wishing him the best in his future endeavors! 

*Remember Mike, you always have a home here at Techpowerup!*


----------



## Papahyooie (Jun 26, 2009)

Thanks Mike!!!


----------



## Binge (Jun 26, 2009)

I appreciate everything Mike, but I know there are people out there who will use these mathmatical reports for something that will provide a much greater reward than my thanks.


----------



## bogmali (Jun 26, 2009)

Happy Trails Mike, you're always welcome to fold for Team TPU............


----------



## El Fiendo (Jun 26, 2009)

Thanks man, you've been a huge help.


----------



## mx500torid (Jun 26, 2009)

Thanks very much Mike you will be missed.


----------



## Kursah (Jun 26, 2009)

Thanks Mike! I hope you check back to the forums every once in a while, and if you need to sell more of your farms, definately post up FS threads here! Glad you stopped by and I hope you keep in touch!

I would also like to take the time to thank everyone that is willing to fold or crunch, whether or not it's for TPU, another team or just solo, donating is donating. utilizing your PC's CPU and GPU power for some good (I can generally run both even while gaming too! schweet!), that's something I find very cool and a needed positive where benchmarks and games can't go. So thanks to all that donate to the cause for the fact of doing it, even if that means for PPD, a personal loss or experience, or just because....thank you.


----------



## mike047 (Jun 26, 2009)

THANKS guys


----------



## oily_17 (Jun 26, 2009)

Thanks to great folder and cruncher.

Dont be a stranger and I hope you will stay around the forums for some time.


----------



## MoonPig (Jun 26, 2009)

Thanks Mike, for the points, help, input and sales. 

Have fun, and remember to come back to your real home


----------



## dustyshiv (Jun 28, 2009)

Appreciate your efforts Mike!! Keep up the good work..If not here somewhere else!!


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 16, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I want to personally thank Mike047 for his efforts in the past months. He came out of nowhere to put some major points on the board for TPU.  In the spirit of good folding, he has decided to move on to help other teams in need. Join me in wishing him the best in his future endeavors!
> 
> *Remember Mike, you always have a home here at Techpowerup!*



Thanks Mike!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks mike


----------



## Asylum (Jul 16, 2009)

Good job mike...Hate to see you go.


----------



## mmaakk (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks Old Man!

Hehe you did a great job freaking Buck out overcoming his daily numbers 

You are always welcome here


----------



## mike047 (Jul 16, 2009)

*I'LL BE BACK*


----------



## bogmali (Jul 16, 2009)

mike047 said:


> *I'LL BE BACK*




Oh God J/K Mike, you know we always leave the door open for yah (the door to make Buck nervous off course)


----------



## NastyHabits (Jul 16, 2009)

mike047 said:


> *I'LL BE BACK*



Mike, you sound like my Governor.


----------

